# Roadstar AD-4270 EQ Connection



## johnbnt (Aug 28, 2021)

Hellow, 

I found an old Roadstar AD-4270 Car EQ Booster , and I want some help.

Is it possible to connect and use the system out of a car p.ex in my room (I have the car speakers and the radio)

Is it possible to connect to a pc or Yamaha Keyboard?

How should I connect it?


----------

